# Proper Procedure To Program Oil Level Sensor Out of Cluster



## deathmetalscottie (Jun 4, 2007)

I searched and came up with the procedure on the ross-tech website, however it does not work for my specific car 2001 Audi TT. Since I replaced my oil pan with a steel bottomed pan, I don't have the sensor which means I have a constant nagging displayed on my FIS. I'd really appreciate the proper procedure to get this taken care of. 

Thursday,03,October,2013,17:52:30:60060
VCDS -- Windows Based VAG/VAS Emulator
VCDS Version: Release 12.12.0 (x64)
Data version: 20130910


VIN: TRUWX28NX11032506 License Plate: 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 8N (8N - Audi TT (1999 > 2007))
Scan: 01 02 03 08 15 17 22 35 37 45 55 56 76 77

VIN: TRUWX28NX11032506 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 06A-906-032-AWP.lbl
Part No: 8N0 906 018 L
Component: 1.8L R4/5VT G 0002 
Coding: 07700
Shop #: WSC 01236 
VCID: 3A7BF77626B505CE9A7-5140
TRUWX28NX11032506 AUZ5Z0A1010025

10 Faults Found:
17524 - Oxygen (Lambda) Sensor Heating; B1 S1 
P1116 - 35-00 - Open Circuit
16684 - Random/Multiple Cylinder Misfire Detected 
P0300 - 35-00 - 
16685 - Cylinder 1 
P0301 - 35-00 - Misfire Detected
17511 - Oxygen (Lambda) Sensor Heating; B1 S1 
P1103 - 35-00 - Performance too Low
16524 - Oxygen (Lambda) Sensor B1 S2 
P0140 - 35-00 - No Activity
16687 - Cylinder 3 
P0303 - 35-00 - Misfire Detected
16686 - Cylinder 2 
P0302 - 35-00 - Misfire Detected
17522 - Oxygen (Lambda) Sensor; B1 S2 
P1114 - 35-00 - Internal Resistance too High

16688 - Cylinder 4 
P0304 - 35-00 - Misfire Detected
Readiness: 0010 1101

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 8N0-907-379-MK20-E.lbl
Part No: 8N0 907 379 E
Component: ESP 20 CAN V005 
Coding: 18446
Shop #: WSC 01236 
VCID: 3E73FB663A9D29EEA6F-4AFE

3 Faults Found:
00778 - Steering Angle Sensor (G85) 
62-00 - No or Incorrect Adjustment
00778 - Steering Angle Sensor (G85) 
27-10 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
00778 - Steering Angle Sensor (G85) 
37-10 - Faulty - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 8N0-820-043.lbl
Part No: 8N0 820 043 A
Component: TT-KLIMAVOLLAUTOMAT D03 
Coding: 00140
Shop #: WSC 01236 
VCID: 285F3D3EC819875EFC3-2578

1 Fault Found:
00604 - Potentiometer Positioning Motor for Air Flow Flap (G113) 
30-10 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent



Address 17: Instruments Labels: 8Nx-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No: 8N1 920 930 J
Component: KOMBI+WEGFAHRS. M73 D56 
Coding: 07244
Shop #: WSC 02305 
VCID: 387FED7E18B917DE6C3-4AFE
TRUWX28NX11032506 AUZ5Z0A1010025

1 Fault Found:
00562 - Sensor for Oil Level/Temperature (G266) 
30-00 - Open or Short to Plus

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 22: AWD Labels: 02D-900-554.lbl
Part No: 02D 900 554 B
Component: HALDEX LSC ECC 0006 
VCID: 1F4D26E29D5740E68D9-4AE4

1 Fault Found:
01155 - Clutch 
04-00 - Mechanical Malfunction


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

THIS POST MOVED/VACATED BY JACK TO PROTECT CONTENT FALLING INTO THE GAPING HOLE OF THE VORTEX :heart:


----------



## deathmetalscottie (Jun 4, 2007)

Sorry for the latent response, I just tried coding and when I click, "Do It" it appears the info is saved. However, vcds is not writing the setting... I'm pretty sure that I am doing something wrong here. Do I need the SKC for this? 
Proceedure is as followed:
Open vcds and go to instruments
click coding
change to 00224
click do it
controller info reloads, click coding to check
still not changed and warning does not shut off.


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Click DO IT

Back out of all controllers to VCDS module select screen

Remove key. Wait 30 seconds.

Then key on and go back and check coding.


----------



## OddJobb (Nov 6, 2004)

Also try changing the workshop code (see Ross-Tech site for more info; I think it gets changed to _12345_). Some codes won't stick unless you change it.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Yes Oddjobb good post....

THIS POST MOVED/VACATED BY JACK TO PROTECT CONTENT FALLING INTO THE GAPING HOLE OF THE VORTEX :heart:


----------



## deathmetalscottie (Jun 4, 2007)

I tried all steps above, no joy... All codes are zeroed out by default. However, being as I am a noob with this, I feel a little hesitant changing the default codes since I'd have to have rosstech fix the issue (I'm assuming the info is saved as microcode on the cable, correct me if I'm wrong). Are there any specific shop codes I should use versus others, or can I just choose a valid number from anywhere?

Sent from my JB 4.2.2 powered GSII.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

THIS POST MOVED/VACATED BY JACK TO PROTECT CONTENT FALLING INTO THE GAPING HOLE OF THE VORTEX :heart:


----------



## deathmetalscottie (Jun 4, 2007)

Trying this after work

Sent from my JB 4.2.2 powered GSII.


----------



## deathmetalscottie (Jun 4, 2007)

ok so I entered in the shop code, importer, and tester codes under options. Tried to code the cluster again and still no joy.... Shop code nor instrument code does not change when displayed at the module login. I'm pretty discouraged here as this really doesn't seem all that hard. Also nobody has mentioned whether or not I need the SKC to do this. Ross-tech doesn't mention needing it and I don't have it anyway.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

THIS POST MOVED/VACATED BY JACK TO PROTECT CONTENT FALLING INTO THE GAPING HOLE OF THE VORTEX :heart:


----------



## deathmetalscottie (Jun 4, 2007)

What versions of the cluster/ firmware are more programmable? Before I do the resistor mod, I'd like to look into flash options. I do see your company does work with this kind of stuff a lot. What do you guys typically charge for a cluster flash? (If I can't ask that in this forum I do apologize).

Sent from my JB 4.2.2 powered GSII.


----------



## Alec's TT (Jan 28, 2013)

Has anyone had any luck with this? I am trying to change my coding from 07244 to 04234 to remove the oil level alarm and keep the washerfluid warning. I got it to change from 07244 to 04244. I cant get the 4th digit to change.


----------



## RedATPGti (Nov 25, 2002)

Bringing this back from the dead and hoping somebody can help me get rid of the stupid oil level sensor warning on the cluster... Here is some background info:

2005 Audi TT Cluster showing yellow 'Oil Level Sensor' warning on cluster. Most likely triggered by the fact that there is nothing connected to the sensor on the bottom of the oil pan. Long story short, this is an HPA 3.2 Turbo car and god knows why that connector is missing, I have traced the harness and there is no connector.

I'm looking for any solutions that can help me successfully code out the oil level sensor on the cluster. I have done quite a bit of research and it appears it cannot be coded out with VAG-COM. Does anybody know if there are any other solutions? Does anybody offer a cluster flashing solution that will disable that functionality from the cluster?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Alec's TT (Jan 28, 2013)

I added the sensor. I ordered an oil pan with the hole and added the wires from the cluster to the pan. If you already have the wires there, you just need an oil pan and sensor which wasn't expensive. I spent a while trying to figure it out and was never able to. 

Sent from my SM-F926U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## stan067 (Feb 25, 2010)

I have also tried to remove this from cluster with no good results.
I will tell you buy sensor from dealer. Hella makes them for VW/Audi but only ones that actually work are dealer.
Even Hella aftermarket don't work and if they do fail quickly.
Good Luck


----------

